# I found a gopher tortoise egg



## ICUSleeping (May 30, 2013)

So I have at least 4 gofer turtle family's living around my house ....1 of them must of layd some eggs very recently and something got to them and ate 6eggs...as I'm driving out of my yard I see broken eggs and fire ants so I grab the shovel and I move dirt and 1 little lonely egg rolled out..there were ALOT of ants so I did the best I could but I think he was the last 1...I will call him nemo if he survives...which brings me to my question ....how do I take care of this thing....right now I have it in a big coffee can covered with clean potting soil dry not wet and under a heat lamp...that's as far as Iv gotten ...so any advice would help


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2013)

*RE: I found a gofer turtle egg*

Gopher tortoises are protected in Florida. So my suggestion is for you to try to find a tortoise rescue and turn the egg over to them. Here on the Forum, we are forbidden from talking about things that are illegal, so we won't be able to talk about this on the *open* Forum.

In the mean time, don't turn the egg from it's original position. Right side up should always be right side up.


----------



## ICUSleeping (May 30, 2013)

Ooooo man I completely forgot about that >.< I will definitely turn it over to the right people ! Asap so this lil guy can Live!!


----------



## tortadise (May 30, 2013)

These people are very well rounded with florida gophers.


----------



## ICUSleeping (May 30, 2013)

When I found the egg it rolled out of the dirt...so which way is up and which way is down ...I don't wanna kill it before I get it in the right hands ....I see a white spot in a yellow egg ..the air bubble the embryo I guess so should that white spot be facing up or down?


----------

